# England, Edwardian Era around 1900s (enhanced video )



## Rainee (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQV1_B63LTM

I think its in Belfast though.. says Malone street and that is in Belfast , looks like it is any way .. what changing times we live in..
would you like to live in those times?


----------



## Justme (Apr 6, 2014)

NO!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2014)

I wouldn't want to live in that era...but the 1960's British people at play looked much more fun...I was born then ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNNfPN5iGbE


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2014)

Not really, but if I had been, I would have been in the hat business and made a fortune. Everyone wore some type of head covering.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

Rainee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQV1_B63LTM
> 
> I think its in Belfast though.. says Malone street and that is in Belfast , looks like it is any way .. what changing times we live in..
> would you like to live in those times?



This was neat Rainee, thank you.  I remember being asked if I could have one, super-human power, what would it be.  I don't know if time-travel would be considered super-human, or just high-tech, but I would love to time-travel.  The super-human power would be able to become invisible, LOL, because some of history had some scarey times.:danger: denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Not really, but if I had been, I would have been in the hat business and made a fortune. Everyone wore some type of head covering.



Ohhhhhhhhh good one Pappy!! No kidding!


----------



## Pam (Apr 6, 2014)

No, I wouldn't liked to have lived in that era but it was an interesting look at life back then. Thanks, Rainee.

hollydolly.... 1960s... I enjoyed them!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2014)

Good video, but not too different than life here in the USA.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, it could be Belfast, but the only real clues are the tram going Malone Rd, the bread van with the name Henry O'Shea and I think one scene shows the hill overlooking the city  (Divis 'mountain').

I attended Queens University Belfast in the late 1960's, and I seem to remember that Malone road was an upper class area south of the university.  I expect that the city has changed a lot since then, but I grew to detest the country and  have no intention of finding out.

And if you think you'd like to live then, just remember one word - dentistry!


----------

